# Solved: Crysis Warhead exe file doesnt work



## spida dula (Dec 5, 2008)

i recently installed crysis warhead and executed the file crysis.exe ( tried both dx 9 and dx 10) but nuthin happenes. "crysis.exe" shows up in the processes for a while and then dissapears. I have tried downloading a new exe file ..doesnt work 
pls help me 
I have windows vista home premium 32 bit with dx 10 
2.0 ghz core 2 duo and 
ati mobilty radeon HD 5200 
here is a log backup

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
BackupNameAttachment=" Build(690) Date(27 Nov 2008) Time(19 20 59)" -- used by backup system

Log Started at Thursday, November 27, 2008 19:20:59
Running 32 bit version
Executable: D:\Games\Crysis Warhead\Bin32\Crysps.exe
FileVersion: 1.1.1.690
ProductVersion: 1.1.1.690
Using STLport C++ Standard Library implementation

--- CPU detection ---
Total number of logical processors: 2
Number of available logical processors: 2

Processor 0:
CPU: Intel Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5750 @ 2.00GHz
Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 13
FPU: On-Chip
CPU Speed (estimated): 1994.934167 MHz
MMX: not present
SSE: present
3DNow!: not present
Serial number not present or disabled

Processor 1:
CPU: Intel Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5750 @ 2.00GHz
Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 13
FPU: On-Chip
CPU Speed (estimated): 1994.935860 MHz
MMX: not present
SSE: present
3DNow!: not present
Serial number not present or disabled

Total number of system cores: 2
Number of cores available to process: 2
---------------------
Windows Vista 32 bit (build 6.0.6000)
System language: English
Windows Directory: "C:\Windows"
Prerequisites...
* Installation of KB940105 hotfix required: no! (either not needed or already installed)
Local time is 19:21:00 11/27/08, system running for 95 minutes
2046MB physical memory installed, 1030MB available, 2047MB virtual memory installed, 49 percent of memory in use
PageFile usage: 53MB, Working Set: 33MB, Peak PageFile usage: 53MB,
Current display mode is 1280x800x32, VGA
IBM enhanced (101/102-key) keyboard and 5+ button mouse installed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Stream Engine Initialization
Network initialization
[net] using null socket io management
Physics initialization
MovieSystem initialization
Renderer initialization
=============================================================================
*ERROR
=============================================================================
Error loading DLL: CryRenderD3D10.dll, error code 126
<CrySystem> Last System Error: The specified module could not be found.

Windows Vista 32 bit (build 6.0.6000)
System language: English
Windows Directory: "C:\Windows"
Prerequisites...
* Installation of KB940105 hotfix required: no! (either not needed or already installed)
Local time is 19:21:01 11/27/08, system running for 95 minutes
2046MB physical memory installed, 977MB available, 2047MB virtual memory installed, 52 percent of memory in use
PageFile usage: 92MB, Working Set: 84MB, Peak PageFile usage: 111MB,
Current display mode is 1280x800x32, VGA
IBM enhanced (101/102-key) keyboard and 5+ button mouse installed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CrySystem.dll Used in module:29328930 Allocations:1685195
CryNetwork.dll Used in module:14624 Allocations:169
CryPhysics.dll Used in module:583972 Allocations:7
CryMovie.dll Used in module:128 Allocations:1
=============================================================================
29) function=0x3655748A
28) function=0x366C65B0
27) function=0x36638400
26) function=0x36552F20
25) function=0x3654C050
24) function=0x36561A70
23) function=0x36561B10
22) function=0x36561D90
21) function=0x36562AA0
20) function=0x36552F30
19) function=0x3654B680
18) function=0x36562D80
17) function=0x3654B6F0
16) function=0x36552FA0
15) function=0x3654B760
14) function=0x365531B0
13) function=0x36553200
12) function=0x36565300
11) function=0x3654B2C0
10) function=0x3654B620
9) function=0x36552F70
8) function=0x36552F80
7) function=0x36552F90
6) function=0x3654B3B0
5) function=0x36565070
4) function=0x3654D1F0
3) function=0x3654B590
2) function=0x36552F00
1) function=0x36552F10
=============================================================================


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Where did you download the .exe from?


----------



## spida dula (Dec 5, 2008)

it was a no cd patch i downloaded a from torrent


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

That's what I thought you were going to say. I can't help you on this one as it would violate the board terms of service.


----------



## spida dula (Dec 5, 2008)

that aside ... i tried it with my original cd key and and original installation .exe file


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Perhaps the torrent infected your machine?


----------



## spida dula (Dec 5, 2008)

well ...thats very less likely since the problem existed was long b4 i got the idea to download a no cd patch |(and yea the game never even once worked successfully on my vista)


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it is an extremely common error & problem with this game and is probably due to your graphics card being incompatible with it 


It looks like you are using a laptop & very few games will work with a laptop & low spec graphics


----------



## spida dula (Dec 5, 2008)

yes im using a laptop ... but there must be a solution to solve this problem ...becoz i believe my graphics card claims that it can play crysis at low details


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

not according to crysis site 

that graphics card hasn't got the required support

ask them for help NO ONE ELSE can help

Ati site doesn't list a ati mobilty radeon HD 5200 

are you sure you have graphics card right


----------



## spida dula (Dec 5, 2008)

actually the graphics card is ati hd 2600 ..my deepest apology for the wrong info 
neways i found out and solved my problem
i sumhow found from the the event logger that some dx---.dll diles werent working properly ...so i installed the latest updates of dx 9 and it worked


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Glad you sorted it

it is always difficult with graphics card related issues & games and without exact Graphics card details we can & do get it wrong

modern games are so fussy over what cards will work & although updated drivers often help, sometimes it is external causes & failed updates that cause it


----------

